# How to I get my betta to like me?



## carryon213 (Sep 12, 2010)

Sometimes when my betta is near me(i have his tank next to my bed) I put my finger up to the glass and he retreats, but if I leave it there he flares up at it :/ I want him to like follow my finger around lol I think it's so cute when fish do that ;D Soo yeah how do I bond with a fish...??


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Try watching him...let him get used to you. Do the waterchanges, feed him, and try to spend as much time with him as possible. Hope it helps!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

My new female Deja is still trying to "get" me. She's a shy little thing, but is slowly coming out of her shell. Just give him time and soon he'll associate you with food and good things. Or it could just be his personality


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

The quickest way to a betta's heart is through his stomach. XD

When ever you feed him, make sure he sees your face, and notices your hand. Stay by to watch him eat.  Eventually he'll realize you mean he's about to get fed, and he'll also associate your hand with it as well, and will follow your finger around. 

Just sitting near him will get him used to you, don't worry, he'll warm up to you soon.


----------



## carryon213 (Sep 12, 2010)

thanks for the tips


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah, usually for the first week or so, I try to stay away from the tank unless it's during feeding time to avoid accidentally traumatizing him or anything like that. He'll soon associate you with food and dance whenever you come near.


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

It takes a little while but your betta will get used to you. My betta even warmed up to my camera. First, he would shy away, but now he flares at it.


----------



## carryon213 (Sep 12, 2010)

haha  when i went to feed him this morning i put my finger in the water to get his attention and then i fed him and i think he's starting to get the picture because when i got home from school i went to his tank to see how he was doing and he swam over and then went to the top of the water looking for food haha xD


----------



## shell85 (Aug 27, 2010)

JKfish said:


> The quickest way to a betta's heart is through his stomach. XD
> 
> When ever you feed him, make sure he sees your face, and notices your hand. Stay by to watch him eat.  Eventually he'll realize you mean he's about to get fed, and he'll also associate your hand with it as well, and will follow your finger around.
> 
> Just sitting near him will get him used to you, don't worry, he'll warm up to you soon.


Yup me and my betta started to click a few days after i got him because of food. lol 

and now because i soak his food it sticks to the tip of my finger while feeding so now he thinks that nipping at my fingers will make food drop. We also play like this. 'ds stick the tip of my finger into the tank and move it and he will chase it. lol


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

JKfish said:


> The quickest way to a betta's heart is through his stomach. XD


This.

xD

Just two days after I got Nettle he realized I fed him when I got out of bed, so I'd get up and he'd already be waiting for me at the top of the tank.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Carryon: it's great you two have started to bond. Sooner or later, he'll start following your finger and will come out to greet you.


----------



## PeiMai (Aug 7, 2010)

I think my guy and gal are both in love with me. I hand feed them bloodworms at least twice a week right off of my finger tip so when they see my finger there is a DEFINITE association with food. It's also pretty neat to feel the nibble your finger lollol


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Lol, I can't do that, because Puffy would probably bite my finger off, and Simba would try to jump for it before my finger is anywhere near the water. Feeding my boys bloodworms requires either tweezers or a small eye dropper XD.


----------

